# Pir



## georgeelectrics (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone!!
Hope someone can help









I would like to know if a Electric installation Certificate for a new consumer unit can be use as an Electric Safety Certificate for a landlord?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully someone from the UK can help.


----------



## webelec (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm late to this, but maybe you'll check in and see it.

First off there is no such animal as an electric safety certificate. That said an EIC for a new consumer unit replacement is the only certificate that can be issued, there is no other. The confusion usually lies with landlords asking for an electrical safety certificate for an existing property. The only thing that can be issued is a Periodic Inspection Report, but come January 2012 it will be replaced with the Electrical Installation Condition Report.

Hope that helps.


----------

